# Rest in Peace sweet Belle



## hydra (Feb 19, 2007)

This is Belle, who strikingly resembles Grace. She has passed away. Belle was my first rat, and I owe it to her to opening me up to the wonderful world of rats. She was a sweetheart, and I miss her dearly.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

She was beautiful. Im sorry for your loss :'(


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

sorry for your loss our thoughts are with you


----------

